# Nobody told me it would be so awful...!



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Every time I leave the goats they run to the gate and cry so pitifully, pleading for me to come back and not walk away! It's so awful to listen to them carry on like they are going to die if I don't stop and come back! And then, if I make the huge mistake of actually turning around and looking back ... ohhh. I feel so guilty to see those sad little forlorn looking goats pleading for me to come baaaaacckk! 

How do you ever get over feeling guilty when you come inside and leave them out there? Or do you?

On the bright side ... It's so cool knowing how badly they want me to be with them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

uh oh they are training you well!

YOu need to just run really fast and block your ears :wink:


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

All I can say is show them whose boss and walk away a few times and the will quiet down atleast a little.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

"show them who is boss" :shrug: that makes no sense. They are babies and they miss their new mama. It is part of the process of them growing up.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they do like you - that's what people respnd to so much in goats. Just remember that the goat to human dictionary lists that baaaa, maaaa and your plain AAAAAAAAAA means feed me. The secondary definition is "scratch me." They would probably like you if you didn't feed them but - well every creature has it's own agenda.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! They've adopted you!  I know it's hard to leave them and they cry after you knowing that you'll come back to give them even more lovin's! They have you trained well! Best bet for you to get over the guilt ( they really have trained you well :slapfloor: ) is to fill their hay rack and let them munch away as you try and get out the gate....do not turn back once you exit, they will scream and cry but you go directly out of their site and they will calm down and go back to their yummy hay. It is a wonderful feeling knowing that these babies have bonded to you and need you so they do make you feel like you are abandoning them...which they will learn that you will be back. Just like if you've ever baby sat and had the child cry as mom goes out the door, it lasts for a minute or so then they realize that she will be back and each time it gets better.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you see the AFV episode with the little kid that's screaming and having a fit as long as someone is watching...stops when they leave...cry again when they are there? Well, my goaties are the same! As long as I'm out of their line of site they are quietly eating in their
respective pastures. As soon as I come out of the house, they all run up to their gates, waiting for me to feed them! The "nursery" is practically in my backyard (maybe 50 ft from the backdoor) and Hubby is convinced they can see us in the kitchen!  :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, they have sure grabbed your heart haven't they? That is wonderful. You are sure addicted now. I bet you will be telling us that you are getting more.

Yes it is really hard when you put the babies in their own pen because they have to be weaned, ans the cry is the hardest, when mom is right outside the fence and they are crying for them. I guess you get use to it after a while.

Cinder did you get those babies from the place on Elbert Hwy after the town of Elbert? I drove by there two weeks ago and WOW I have no idea where all those goats came from. They had Boer and Nigi's. I use to do that drive everyday to Castle Rock and they never had goats before, now they have about oh maybe 30-50. I drove by this weekend and they must of sold a lot because there was not near as many.


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, not sure if this will help but this is what I ended up doing with mine. It seemed like everytime they saw me they cried...so I made many visits on the days I was home...90 % with no food in hand....sometimes I would just go in the chicken lot and "ignore" them...sometimes I would go in with them and sit and pet them etc...pretty soon they got used to seeing me flit around and accepted (lack of a better word) that it wasnt all about them/feed...when I would be out and they didnt cry I would run back to the house and get them a treat and give it to them....Now dont get me wrong there are still times when they slip back..especially when I have done my 3 twelve hour shifts in a row...and they always do it to "big Guy"....I told him thats because you = FOOD...so he has even been going in empty handed and playing with them...Course all the animals know the sound of his truck...not mine but his...he pulls in (no matter what time) and within 5 minutes the Buffalo are at the front gate...the elk are at the back gate...the chickens @ their gate and goats at there's...Even if I have fed already!!!! But it is good to be loved sooooooo and yes I do feel guilty when they cry....
Jill


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Di - That AFV video absolutely cracked me up! So hilarious and great that his mom realized what he was doing and had the sense of humor to tape it.

Lori - No, my goats came from Parker. I've not been out the Elbert way for quite a while and haven't ever seen those goats you're talking about. Next time I go to the Springs I'll have to go that way just to see them. The guy I got mine from only has about six or seven goats - I liked that he was small but very well managed and has been involved with goats for many, many years.

I did the hay thing last night when I had to say goodnight to my girls. I put a big flake of hay in their feeder, got them to eating and then tried to quietly slip out. They noticed before I got the gate shut and came hustling over and started their pitiful cries. Ohh - they are soooo cute! I told them I'd be back in the morning and just kept going to the house. It's really hard to walk away!

I am definitely in love with these two little dolls. :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure they cried even after you were in the house, but you left them with munchies nd water and they know you will be back, they will adjust...I PROMISE.  

My barn is 65 feet from my back door....at 4 in the morning...if I want a cup of coffe before I head up to milk and feed I have to get it in the dark! As soon as they see the kitchen light I have a chorus of girls singing for me!!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Aahhhhh the goatie call....... it's the best sound in the world to me & brightens my day to matter how crappy it's been. I always have to scatter a handful of BOSS, animal crackers or something in their feeder before I leave the pen, or I won't get out. They scramble for their treats long enough for me to get out of sight. As long as I'm out of sight, they quiet down just fine.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a goatie like that - if she "heard" our voice she would run to the fence stick her head out and "scream" at the top of her lungs. It was hilarious. 

Now they just call when they hear me in the barn messing with something. It is all about the tummy and treats to them~ :ROFL:


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm glad to hear I am not the only one that has to walk through the house in the dark and avoid all windows. I work at night and when I get home I turn off the car headlights when I drive in and dont turn on any lights in the house and quietly feed the inside zoo of dogs and cats then creep to my bedroom. I have been successful the last few times, but sometimes the dogs alert the little ones with barking and I let them in the house to feed them then put them back outside. I have 3 that live on my deck and backyard that are 6-8 weeks old and 5 others 3-4 months old right outside my kitchen window.
The 3-4 month olds would cry when they saw me bottle feeding the little ones so now I do that out of sight. One little guy has a high pitched sad little cry and it almost is like he is pleading.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

This topic is cracking me up! :ROFL: We think we are farmers :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies are funny. I have my wake up crew(10 bottle babies) penned right outside my window. Every morning 6 o'clock, 'mmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaa, where's the milk???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' Even with the window closed. We have to keep the lights off in the house at night too


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've seen the farmer's job & don't want it........ I'd rather just listen to my goats


----------

